# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  World Without Engineers

## smart-engineer-amool

Good Afternoon

HAVE YOU EVER IMAGINED THE WORLD WITHOUT ENGINEERS??!!i

LET'S HAVE A LOOK


Aeronautical Engineers




Civil Engineers





Communication Engineers




Computer Engineers

----------


## smart-engineer-amool

Electronics Engineers



Mechanical Engineers




Hope you like it

----------


## Hummer

lol
what a nice hell of a subject amoool
ur subject are so nice really i admire ur work alot

----------

